# Seerose und Koi



## velos (11. Sep. 2006)

Meine Koi schwimmen jetzt im neuen Teich und wir würden gerne eine Seerose einsetzen.
Der Teich ist 5,5m lang, 2,5m breit und die flachste Stelle ist 1,5m. Kein Bodengrund bzw. Substrat. Ich würde die Pflanze in einen Planzkübel mit Kies und Lochdeckel setzen, ist das ok?
Sind 1,5m zu tief für eine Seerose, und können wir sie jetzt noch einsetzen? Fressen die Jung`s die Seerose auch nicht auf?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dodi (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo Peter!

Habe ebenfalls kein Bodensubstrat (bis auf Flach- bzw. Pflanzenzone).
Hab auch vor ca. 2-3 Wochen eine Seerose in einen Kübel gesetzt in den Koiteich, allerdings nicht ganz so tief. 

Laut Nymphaion, Werner Wallner, genügt normale Gartenende. Wegen der Pflanzanleitung guckst Du hier:


Wegen der Pflanztiefe: es gibt z. B. eine Seerose "Colonel J.A. Welch", die Tiefen von 1,2 - 2,5 m verträgt. Schau mal hier: 


Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als wenn die Koi die Seerose in Frieden lassen - habe jedoch von anderen hier schon gelesen, dass die Fischis gerne die Blüten abknabbern... Musst halt dafür sorgen, dass Deine Koi auch noch anderes Grün zur Verfügung haben.

Die beste Zeit für die Pflanzung ist wohl das Frühjahr, damit sich die Seerose voll ausbilden kann - vielleicht doch noch bis dahin warten?


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

hallo peter

ich würde auf jeden fall bis im frühjahr warten - seerosen für deine teichtiefe gibt es auch - du kannst sie in einen genügend grossen kübel pflanzen - nimm keine teicherde,sondern ein gemisch aus sand und lehm.
bei mir fressen die koi keine pflanzen an - wenn du ausgewogen und abwechslungsreich fütterst sollte es keine probleme geben - ab und zu mal ein paar scheiben orangen und gut ist.

gruss lothar


----------



## Doris (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo Peter

Wir haben auch Seerosen und Koi bei uns im Teich. 
Nach dem Genuss von  Orangenscheiben, Salat, Mais oder ihrem normalen Futter werden die Seerosen als Nachtisch angesehen. Die Blätter sind eingerissen, angeknabbert, schon mal eine Blüte vom Stengel gerupft.

Trotz allem haben wir  immer noch Seerosen die blühen. Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, dass deine Seerosen einige Macken aufweisen, kannst du also getrost auch Koi und Seerose in einem Teich haben


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

hallo doris

genau das problem hatte ich auch als ich SALAT gefüttert hatte - alles was grün war,war dann futter für sie - meine seerosen sahen dann aus wie zerflückt - jetzt gibtes keinen salat mehr und meine seerosen werden in ruhe gelassen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo Peter,

ich würde mir auf jeden Fall eine eher stärker wachsende Sorte zulegen. Der macht so ein Blattverlust nicht gleich was aus.
Sollte die Sorte es flacher mögen, als es Dein Teich hergibt, dann versuch es doch mal damit, etwas drunter zu stellen. Manche nehmen eine umgedrehte Bierkiste, andere einen alten Eimer oder es werden Ziegelsteine darunter geschichtet. Darauf kann dann das eigentliche Gefäß mit der Seerose. 
Ach ja, nach der Pflanzung nicht gleich auf volle Tiefe absenken! Das kostet die Pflanze zuviel Kraft. Besser Stück für Stück absenken....
Ich empfehle auch eher ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch für die Seerosen. 
Meine einzige Seerose in Mutterboden sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Doris (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo Lothar

Unsere Koi fressen erst seit dieser Teichsaison Salat und Orangenscheiben. Es hat fast 1 Jahr gedauert, bis ich sie soweit hatte, dass sie überhaupt etwas anderes ausser Pflanzen im Teich und ihr Futter gefressen haben 

Die sind so gefräßig, die fressen sogar Bananen und __ Kiwi   Damit bin ich jedoch sehr vorsichtig... das gibts nur max. 1mal im Monat


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

hallo doris

da hast du ja richtige leckermäulchen


----------



## velos (13. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Danke für eure Antworten, werde dann im Frühjahr mein Glück versuchen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## twix1992 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

HAllo,


habe eine Frage dazu.

Ich habe das Problem, dass die Kois immer die Ganze Erde aus edn Kübeln holen.. kennt ihr das?

Was macht man dagegen?


----------



## Nymphaion (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo,

man entscheidet sich: Koi oder Pflanzen. Sobald die Koi damit angefangen haben, hören sie nicht mehr damit auf. Es ist eine Kombination aus Spieltrieb und Nachahmung. Wenn einer im Schwarm es macht, machen es die anderen nach. Irgendwann bemerkt einer auch dass die Pflanzen schmecken, und dann ist es ganz vorbei. Koi und Pflanzen im gleichen Teich funktioniert auf die Dauer nur wenn es Bereiche gibt, die für die Koi vollkommen unzugänglich sind.


----------



## Moonlight (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Also ich weiß nicht was Ihr für Koi habt, aber meine wühlen weder in den Körben noch fressen sie meine Seerosen an.
Ist wohl ne reine Erziehungssache ... lach.

Spaß bei Seite ... ich denke es kommt wirklich auf die Ernährung und auf die Langeweile der Koi drauf an ... haben sie Spielzeug, lenkt das ab.
Meine jagen gerne Reiswaffeln oder spielen mit der Strömung des Zuflusses  und im Sommer gibts auch den Futterball zum Schubsen und Spaß haben ...

Mandy


----------



## Annett (26. März 2012)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*

Hallo.





twix1992 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass die Kois immer die Ganze Erde aus edn Kübeln holen.. kennt ihr das?
> 
> Was macht man dagegen?


Probier mal das Pflanzsubstrat (hoffentlich keine "Teicherde"?) mit gröberen Kies abzudecken.
Sind die Steinchen größer als die Fischmäuler, bleiben sie vielleicht liegen und schützen so das Substrat.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2012)

*AW: Seerose und Koi*



Annett schrieb:


> Sind die Steinchen größer als die Fischmäuler, bleiben sie vielleicht liegen und schützen so das Substrat.





und bei ganz großen Koi einen Findling drauf legen oder drüber asphaltieren ...


----------

